# Endurance riders in AZ?



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all!

As you have probably seen from my recent posts, my gelding and I are relatively new to the sport of endurance. I was wondering if anyone on here rides competitively out in AZ, or if anyone has resources about the rides which take place out here! I am in Tucson myself and would love to meet other riders!

Anyway, just throwing my fishing line out here. 

Ashley


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I know two endurance riders, but they're both in northern Arizona (up by Prescott). One is my best friend and the other is the trainer that I'm friends with that put the first four rides on Aires.

I could put you in contact with my best friend and she might be able to let you know when/where some rides are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

AERC webpage has a ride calander, you may have to dig to get specific locations but seems to me I recall plenty of rides.


----------

